# Still Having Chest Issues.



## Gizmo (28/8/14)

I know I have brought this up before, but I still have some serious chest issues especially in the morning. I am on the verge of quitting vaping because some mornings are soo bad, its quite scary really. But my love for vaping and addiction of nicotine stops me.

Anyway, All the juice I smoke is 50/50 ratio. I wake up nearly every morning with the feeling of a elephant on my chest. It is sometimes soo hard to breath that I get panicky. This morning was another one of those. It goes away after about 30mins, but its still quite scary. I never had this with smoking.

I also have noted that if I vape with my chest tight it clears it up quicker , soo strange I know. Anyway I am 100% sure I am either allergic or sensitive PG or VG.

I am leaning towards VG as apparently people sensitivity to VG can get a tight chest. I know last tight I said I was going to try high PG juice then high VG juice, but I never got round to it.

Anyway, I think I am going to start with buying some Liqua juice, I heard that is 70PG / 30VG. If anybody has some amazing liqua (sarcasm) in JHB area that wants to sell let me know. Or any high PG juice preferably a ratio like that. I know you guys are all thinking I must have lots of PG and VG here and Vape King, why don't I make something up. But honestly, I don't.. All our base is premade with the VG/PG ratio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

Hi @Gizmo

Really sad to hear about your chest situation

I am in no way an expert on this, but just a few observations, questions and comments:

- you say you wake up with a tight chest. Surely a PG or VG sensitivity would be felt sooner or while vaping, not ONLY after sleeping for say 7 hours? Then you say it clears up when you start vaping. Surely if you were allergic to something in the juice it would get worse when you vape?

- by the way, HHV juices can be ordered overseas in just about any PG/Vg ratio. Chat to @ShaneW , i think he has orders going through quite regularly

- maybe its not the pg or VG. Maybe its something else? Are you eating and drinking the same as before?

- maybe its the flavouring in some way. Maybe try different juice brands to what you normally use.

- i suggest you also go visit a doctor and get them to examine your chest. May be something totally unrelated. 

Let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh (28/8/14)

The fact that you wake up with a tight chest lets me think of my dad. He has heard problems and that happens to him, and he doesnt vape. Go see a doctor please!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Gizmo
> 
> Really sad to hear about your chest situation
> 
> ...


Very well said @Silver

Hope you find the source of your problem @Gizmo so you can get back to feeling better. 

Let us know how things progress. Wishing you well bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/8/14)

I also battle with chest pains every now and again. I know it's vaping related as it's worsens if I vape alot (like after a braai with a good couple drinks). It's not as you describe it though, mine is more like a sharp pain coming from a certain spot. 

It usually passes after a couple of days and then I tend to forget about it. 

I remember having these chest pains from smoking heavily but it felt different, after smoking it was a thick sort of pain as apose to now it's a sharp pain... If that makes sense 

I should probably see a Dr, I'm just too nervous to... Stupid I know

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Limbo (28/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> The fact that you wake up with a tight chest lets me think of my dad. He has heard problems and that happens to him, and he doesnt vape. Go see a doctor please!!


He's hard hearing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (28/8/14)

@Gizmo

Chest pain can be allot besides your lungs, let them do an angiogram on you. It might not be the vaping causing the pain but it is the vaping that is re leaving the pain. It might be coincidence that you started vaping and the pain started

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt (28/8/14)

I have a similair problem with my chest. I get a pressing feeling on the outer right side of my chest.They checked my heart and all is fine.

For me it started with custard flavors (nicoticket CLS and CB). They also make me cough when i vape them. I switched to more fruit flavors wich are more light on my chest. 

Im confused as well tried high pg and high vg but doesnt make a difference. Where in your chest do you feel it?


----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

@kimbo is right
I suggest you go for a checkup. 
A good GP should be able to identify whether this is nothing too serious or whether more tests are necessary

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I know I have brought this up before, but I still have some serious chest issues especially in the morning. I am on the verge of quitting vaping because some mornings are soo bad, its quite scary really. But my love for vaping and addiction of nicotine stops me.
> 
> Anyway, All the juice I smoke is 50/50 ratio. I wake up nearly every morning with the feeling of a elephant on my chest. It is sometimes soo hard to breath that I get panicky. This morning was another one of those. It goes away after about 30mins, but its still quite scary. I never had this with smoking.
> 
> ...


 
howsit man. i often have the same issue. mainly when the pg/vg ratings are not 50/50

i suffer from really bad sinus issues and have a really bad post nasal drip all year long. certain periods of the year are worse than others. and in these periods i have the tight chest issue too. 

also sub ohm vaping also hits my chest closed when i go too low. i like the feel of 0.5ohm but my safe zone is 0.7ohm.

not sure if this helps you in any way but its what i noticed that affected my chest


----------



## kimbo (28/8/14)

Silver said:


> @kimbo is right
> I suggest you go for a checkup.
> A good GP should be able to identify whether this is nothing too serious or whether more tests are necessary


 

Just dont tell the dr you vape, they WILL tell you it is that that cause it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

@Gizmo same as everyone else dude

If it keeps happening you should see the doctor. Its not fun, no, but as @annemarievdh says, this could be heart related.

TOO all of you!
If you are feeling aches and pains there is a reason, your body is trying to SMS you about an issue its having! Listen to it!

@Gizmo In all honesty I hope its nothing  just look after yourself dude

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Just dont tell the dr you vape, they WILL tell you it is that that cause it


 
yeah @kimbo has a point..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/14)

He has been to the doctor and checked his heart and lungs they say its fine. @DoC what kind of doctor are you? I saw you in your office there on that REO selfie thread, maybe you could shed some light?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (28/8/14)

Damn @Gizmo, hope you get to the bottom of this!

To all the guys who has mentioned they have tight chests and/or aches and pains - was these worse when you were on analogues?


----------



## Gizmo (28/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> He has been to the doctor and checked his heart and lungs they say its fine. @DoC what kind of doctor are you? I saw you in your office there on that REO selfie thread, maybe you could shed some light?



I had my heart tested with a ecg a while back but never my lungs 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I had my heart tested with a ecg a while back but never my lungs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
Oh Oopsie!


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

Noddy said:


> Damn @Gizmo, hope you get to the bottom of this!
> 
> To all the guys who has mentioned they have tight chests and/or aches and pains - was these worse when you were on analogues?


 
over smoking. especially when having to work late nights would result in a tight chest. also forgot to mention earlier that i have shallow breathing too so i think this all contributed to the weezing .

i have to be honest tho that once my sinus issues and post nasal drip is behaving i dont have any chest tightness 
i think each person is different and all these small things that affect you contributes to the chest issues.


----------



## kimbo (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I had my heart tested with a ecg a while back but never my lungs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
@Gizmo
An ECG is more to test the electric functions of your hart, like the the beating and so, the angiogram they inject die in you and check the vessels surrounding the heart

Edit: sorry *Angiography* is the right word .. thx uncle google


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> He has been to the doctor and checked his heart and lungs they say its fine. @DoC what kind of doctor are you? I saw you in your office there on that REO selfie thread, maybe you could shed some light?


Hey guys. 
I'm an anesthetist.. What you're describing does however sound familiar.. I experienced something similar and ur did turn out to be an allergy in my case to higher pg containing juices. Also as Marzuq said usually around this time of year is when most people's allergies tend to act up giving all sorts of symptoms.. Be it post nasal drip with sinus and in some cases chest wheezing or tightness. In your case you sound like it's not only the chest tightness but also a slight wheeze and a sort of continuous cough that's like a spasm of sorts... That correct? Also is it worse in the mornings and evenings and better during the day? 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I had my heart tested with a ecg a while back but never my lungs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I dont think this would be in anyway related to your heart..which is never a bad thing 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/14)

DoC said:


> Hey guys.
> I'm an anesthetist.. What you're describing does however sound familiar.. I experienced something similar and ur did turn out to be an allergy in my case to higher pg containing juices. Also as Marzuq said usually around this time of year is when most people's allergies tend to act up giving all sorts of symptoms.. Be it post nasal drip with sinus and in some cases chest wheezing or tightness. In your case you sound like it's not only the chest tightness but also a slight wheeze and a sort of continuous cough that's like a spasm of sorts... That correct? Also is it worse in the mornings and evenings and better during the day?
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
No Coughing really has a cough once in a while but not really coughing at all. NOt sure if he wheezes but my mom is a heavy asthmatic and I'd recognize that wheezing sound anywhere and so far I have not heard it from him. I will let Giz respond to the rest, but as far as i know its mainly in the mornings, not so much any other time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (28/8/14)

@Gizmo - odd that you should post this today. I have been having some some issues as well but I think mine is the opposite to yours - PG sensitivity as opposed to VG.
I was recently diagnosed with high blood pressure and misdiagnosed with unstable angina  (heart and lungs are actually fine), the BP is now controlled by medication and understandably I tend to get a little worried when anything odd happens near my heart/lungs after that misdiagnosis - so I did a little experiment and have found that if I vape a higher PG content juice I get a restriction across my neck (sort of between neck and collar bone). a local 50/50 eliquid is the only juice that doesn't have this effect on me. I have also cut down from 18mg nic to 12mg nic. 
Seeing as you have already been so to the doc perhaps you should try vaping a higher PG, lower nick for a few days and see how that works for you.
BUT, I would highly recommend you go and see your doctor again soon and get them to do a heart echo and chest xray all the same.

Best of luck, hope you get this sorted soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (28/8/14)

You might have a chest infection. I had a similar problem and it came and went. The doctor said it was a recurring chest infection. when vaping the pg is a disinfectant and helps ease some times but doesnt solve the problem.

Try not to vape before you sleep and before you have a glass of water in the morning.

It could also be dehydration that is drying your insides

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No Coughing really has a cough once in a while but not really coughing at all. NOt sure if he wheezes but my mom is a heavy asthmatic and I'd recognize that wheezing sound anywhere and so far I have not heard it from him. I will let Giz respond to the rest, but as far as i know its mainly in the mornings, not so much any other time.


Ok that makes this a little bit easier. Usually if the cough/tightness of chest is worse either in the morning or evening it's secondary to:
1.allergy of some sort 
2: post nasal drip which would be as a result of the above allergy. 
3:a combination of the two resulting in Allergy Induced bronchospasm. Just look it up and see if @Gizmo symptoms match up... If that is the case the fix is relatively quick and easy.. I don't mind faxing a script or giving one telephonically as well..if u want my number as?@gizmo to PM me so we can chat on the phone and get this sorted. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/14)

DoC said:


> Ok that makes this a little bit easier. Usually if the cough/tightness of chest is worse either in the morning or evening it's secondary to:
> 1.allergy of some sort
> 2: post nasal drip which would be as a result of the above allergy.
> 3:a combination of the two resulting in Allergy Induced bronchospasm. Just look it up and see if @Gizmo symptoms match up... If that is the case the fix is relatively quick and easy.. I don't mind faxing a script or giving one telephonically as well..if u want my number as?@gizmo top me so we can chat on the phone and get this sorted.
> ...


 
Will get him to give you a call when he gets back


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

DoC said:


> Hey guys.
> I'm an anesthetist.. What you're describing does however sound familiar.. I experienced something similar and ur did turn out to be an allergy in my case to higher pg containing juices. Also as Marzuq said usually around this time of year is when most people's allergies tend to act up giving all sorts of symptoms.. Be it post nasal drip with sinus and in some cases chest wheezing or tightness. In your case you sound like it's not only the chest tightness but also a slight wheeze and a sort of continuous cough that's like a spasm of sorts... That correct? Also is it worse in the mornings and evenings and better during the day?
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
in my case yes, thats about right. morning cough and clearing of throat. i actually wake up in the morning feeling the run down the back of my throat.


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> in my case yes, thats about right. morning cough and clearing of throat. i actually wake up in the morning feeling the run down the back of my throat.


That would be classic post nasal drip.. Usually due to a sort of allergy Induced sinusitis. Are you on any sort of antihistamine or have you been on one before to help this... Usually Aug is the worst month of the year for people with post nasal and sinus 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## TruEd (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I know I have brought this up before, but I still have some serious chest issues especially in the morning. I am on the verge of quitting vaping because some mornings are soo bad, its quite scary really. But my love for vaping and addiction of nicotine stops me.
> 
> Anyway, All the juice I smoke is 50/50 ratio. I wake up nearly every morning with the feeling of a elephant on my chest. It is sometimes soo hard to breath that I get panicky. This morning was another one of those. It goes away after about 30mins, but its still quite scary. I never had this with smoking.
> 
> ...


 
I have some pure food grade VG and PG if you like. perhaps you could dilute your e-liq a bit? But at a cost of flavour... eesh. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Shako (28/8/14)

If it is sinus the best thing to relieve the sinus is to Hum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

DoC said:


> That would be classic post nasal drip.. Usually due to a sort of allergy Induced sinusitis. Are you on any sort of antihistamine or have you been on one before to help this... Usually Aug is the worst month of the year for people with post nasal and sinus
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
i have previously been on some nasal sprays, tabs and a even tibb prods. these either dont work, make the post nasal drip worse or just works for a few days. july and august has been the worst i remember thus far. but i guess with it being an all year round post nasal drip i should expect it to be way worse around seasonal change. i think what bugs me the most is when i have to cough or clear my throat while in meetings or conversation with ppl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> i have previously been on some nasal sprays, tabs and a even tibb prods. these either dont work, make the post nasal drip worse or just works for a few days. july and august has been the worst i remember thus far. but i guess with it being an all year round post nasal drip i should expect it to be way worse around seasonal change. i think what bugs me the most is when i have to cough or clear my throat while in meetings or conversation with ppl


Ok here's what iv learnt in my experience.. Nasal sprays do work but for the most part they do not.. Usually rinsing the nose out with saline/salt water twice a day makes u huge difference.. Secondly antihistamines have different strengths or generations... Things like allergen etc would be a generation one whereas something like loratadine or cetrizine would be 2nd generation and so on and so on.. Usually just means have g to find one that works for you by trial and error and like vaping finding your sweet spot just for the months it troubles you the most... From there management t as you would expect is relatively simple. Hope this helps. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

I was just about to suggest a nasal flush for @Marzuq. It helps me breath and smell again.
I suffer from congestion every week :/

I generally have strong feelings of hate toward my sinuses!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (28/8/14)

Great advice and info in here guys, especially from @DoC.

My questions to @Gizmo would be

Have you tried vaping unflavoured pure VG or PG?
And how many ml's do you go through per day?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Alex said:


> Great advice and info in here guys, especially from @DoC.
> 
> My questions to @Gizmo would be
> 
> ...


Why thank you good sir.. Also I agree with the comment made on the nic content... That also plays a big part in the cough and chest tightness... Higher nic content would predispose you to the cough as well. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

KimH said:


> @Gizmo - odd that you should post this today. I have been having some some issues as well but I think mine is the opposite to yours - PG sensitivity as opposed to VG.
> I was recently diagnosed with high blood pressure and misdiagnosed with unstable angina  (heart and lungs are actually fine), the BP is now controlled by medication and understandably I tend to get a little worried when anything odd happens near my heart/lungs after that misdiagnosis - so I did a little experiment and have found that if I vape a higher PG content juice I get a restriction across my neck (sort of between neck and collar bone). a local 50/50 eliquid is the only juice that doesn't have this effect on me. I have also cut down from 18mg nic to 12mg nic.
> Seeing as you have already been so to the doc perhaps you should try vaping a higher PG, lower nick for a few days and see how that works for you.
> BUT, I would highly recommend you go and see your doctor again soon and get them to do a heart echo and chest xray all the same.
> ...


100% agree with you. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Gizmo (28/8/14)

I have no cough, or weezing. But I have serious parts of shortness of breath. More so then I had with smoking. Just climbing a flight of stairs my chest gets tight and heart races. Its really bugging me. Throughout the day I can feel my breathing and chest tightness isnt right, its just particularly bad in the morning. even if i just have 20min sleep I wake up with a very heavy chest. To say that i am worried is understatement, I am very concerned. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have no cough, or weezing. But I have serious parts of shortness of breath. More so then I had with smoking. Just climbing a flight of stairs my chest gets tight and heart races. Its really bugging me. Throughout the day I can feel my breathing and chest tightness isnt right, its just particularly bad in the morning. even if i just have 20min sleep I wake up with a very heavy chest. To say that i am worried is understatement, I am very concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Will PM you shortly. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

PM sent 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## kimbo (28/8/14)

@Gizmo

I am no dr but i read up quite a bit because i have such a rare disease and there are not really a dr for me in SA so yea..

What you just said sounds like the heart muscle is not getting enough oxygen, so that might show that there might be a block in some of the vessels surrounding the heart. Have an angiogram. Let then check the vessels out, just for your piece of mind mate

Again i am not a dr and i might be wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

DoC said:


> Ok here's what iv learnt in my experience.. Nasal sprays do work but for the most part they do not.. Usually rinsing the nose out with saline/salt water twice a day makes u huge difference.. Secondly antihistamines have different strengths or generations... Things like allergen etc would be a generation one whereas something like loratadine or cetrizine would be 2nd generation and so on and so on.. Usually just means have g to find one that works for you by trial and error and like vaping finding your sweet spot just for the months it troubles you the most... From there management t as you would expect is relatively simple. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


awesome thankks @DoC . so you would suggest i try a generation one nasal spray?


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Try the salex nasal spray or flomist .. Couple that with an antihistamine at night and you should be good to go. If u need a script or any help feel free to PM me ND I will be glad to assist. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

DoC said:


> Try the salex nasal spray or flomist .. Couple that with an antihistamine at night and you should be good to go. If u need a script or any help feel free to PM me ND I will be glad to assist.
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
thanks @DoC very much appreciated. i have tried flomist with no positive result. ill get some salex nasal spray on my way home today and report back in a couple days to let you know how it goes.
thanks again


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> thanks @DoC very much appreciated. i have tried flomist with no positive result. ill get some salex nasal spray on my way home today and report back in a couple days to let you know how it goes.
> thanks again


Anytime brother. Only a pleasure 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## bjorncoetsee (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I know I have brought this up before, but I still have some serious chest issues especially in the morning. I am on the verge of quitting vaping because some mornings are soo bad, its quite scary really. But my love for vaping and addiction of nicotine stops me.
> 
> Anyway, All the juice I smoke is 50/50 ratio. I wake up nearly every morning with the feeling of a elephant on my chest. It is sometimes soo hard to breath that I get panicky. This morning was another one of those. It goes away after about 30mins, but its still quite scary. I never had this with smoking.
> 
> ...


I started using rayon 2 days ago, I also felt a tight chest and feel sick, now I put cotton in, and all chest tightness and sick feeling is gone. Think im allergic to rayon. It also doesnt taste as good to me as cotton


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I started using rayon 2 days ago, I also felt a tight chest and feel sick, now I put cotton in, and all chest tightness and sick feeling is gone. Think im allergic to rayon. It also doesn't taste as good to me as cotton


 
THIS ^ 

I have been feeling exactly the same @bjorncoetsee also started to think its my rayon. I get a tightness in the chest throat and neck, like @KimH, Kim, are you using rayon as well?

@Gizmo you must be using the rayon?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (28/8/14)

MarkK said:


> THIS ^
> 
> I have been feeling exactly the same @bjorncoetsee also started to think its my rayon. I get a tightness in the chest throat and neck, like @KimH, Kim, are you using rayon as well?
> 
> @Gizmo you must be using the rayon?


The tightness comes later on after vaping a few hits with rayon. But the sickness effects is immediately, feels like a very strong headrush effect u get when u smoke for the first time, and then few seconds after that feeling I feel like nic poisoned,dizzy depressed nauseous for few minutes. Even on 12mg, with cotton I vape 18mg and feel fine.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/14)

MarkK said:


> THIS ^
> 
> I have been feeling exactly the same @bjorncoetsee also started to think its my rayon. I get a tightness in the chest throat and neck, like @KimH, Kim, are you using rayon as well?
> 
> @Gizmo you must be using the rayon?


 
Nope not using Rayon, normal organic cotton from Dischem. Getting some Rayon this weekend, but worried now :/


----------



## devdev (28/8/14)

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff you guys have lots of fur children at your place. Is it not possible that the cats are molting a lot of fur in the bedroom and after lying on the bed breathing in that stuff you are having issues breathing afterwards?

Giz have you ever had an asthma attack? Maybe your throat is closing up from something? Last thing, maybe there are dust mites on your mattress?

Anyway, you got to go get this sorted out this time, else @Rob Fisher and I are going to hurt you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Riaz (28/8/14)

@Gizmo maybe try not to vape for a day and see if it makes any difference.

hope you get sorted soon buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/8/14)

Riaz said:


> @Gizmo maybe try not to vape for a day and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> hope you get sorted soon buddy


 
LOL, I have tried many times. Can't even make it past 12, then the cravings start


----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

@Gizmo, I think @devdev has made a very valid point.

I know you guys have lots of pets.
Maybe you are allergic to them.

I have heard of many people who get asthma/breathing problems from allergies to their cats.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> LOL, I have tried many times. Can't even make it past 12, then the cravings start


LOL i know that feeling

are you doing any form of exercise?


----------



## Gizmo (28/8/14)

Silver said:


> @Gizmo, I think @devdev has made a very valid point.
> 
> I know you guys have lots of pets.
> Maybe you are allergic to them.
> ...


 
I doubt it silver, I have had cats for years, never an Issue.. I think its VG related. Going to try a high PG juice for awhile and some medication @DoC has prescribed to me! Hoping this will fix the issues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I doubt it silver, I have had cats for years, never an Issue.. I think its VG related. Going to try a high PG juice for awhile and some medication @DoC has prescribed to me! Hoping this will fix the issues.


all of the best bro.
side note: my gf has had cats all her life and only recently developed an allergy towards them.so it is possible that you could have delevoped an allergic reaction to your pets

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

Sorry this might be completely useless, just something I picked up, so by the way...

The YouTube reviewer from IndoorSmokers has some sort of PG allergy. So he vapes Virgin Vaping organic stuff. 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (28/8/14)

DoC said:


> Usually rinsing the nose out with saline/salt water twice a day makes u huge difference..


 
How does one do this? Mix salt and water and sniff? Must feel like drowning?


----------



## DoC (28/8/14)

Lol kinda... But one nostril at a time and yes basically sniff. Ul feel a burning sensation as ya sinus gets rinsed out. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

vaalboy said:


> How does one do this? Mix salt and water and sniff? Must feel like drowning?


 
Markus there are sachets you can buy at Dischem with the mixture all ready as well as a dispenser... it's a little disconcerting at first but the results are spectacular!

I put one sachet in the dispenser and then fill the bottle with lukewarm water and I jump in the shower and do the rinse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I know I have brought this up before, but I still have some serious chest issues especially in the morning. I am on the verge of quitting vaping because some mornings are soo bad, its quite scary really. But my love for vaping and addiction of nicotine stops me.
> 
> Anyway, All the juice I smoke is 50/50 ratio. I wake up nearly every morning with the feeling of a elephant on my chest. It is sometimes soo hard to breath that I get panicky. This morning was another one of those. It goes away after about 30mins, but its still quite scary. I never had this with smoking.
> 
> ...


I might have some Liqua laying around. will bring it along to the meet for you.


----------



## bones (28/8/14)

I had issues with my chest some years ago. Long before I started vaping. 

Went to a club where they were using this fogger machine. Works on the same principle as vaping, but the amount of vapour being produced was too intense for me to handle. My chest started becoming really tight, to a point where i could not breathe. Could not walk up straight. 

Got rushed to the hospital, and ended up having to undergo surgery to release the pressure. Was in hospital for about a week. 

I don't go near those fog machines anymore. I do notice that if i vape too much or end up blowing massive clouds, my chest starts to tighten up a bit. It could also be an allergic reaction to on of the ingredients in your juice. 

Stay safe, if you are still having issues, make an appointment with a pulmonologist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

vaalboy said:


> How does one do this? Mix salt and water and sniff? Must feel like drowning?



I suffer badly with sinus issues.

How I do it, and it's not pleasant but it works.

Dissolve salt in warm water. Syringe up the nostril and squirt. It burns, it's goes all over your sinus cavities. BUT five minutes later I feel clearer.

Funnily enough, my sinuses have been much better since quitting smoking. I used to be completely blocked up and usually had headaches by the time I got home from work.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

So long as you dont use too much or too little salt there will be no burning sensation in my experiance


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

Oh I never get it right. Always too much 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

@r0gue z0mbie with too much you feel like you been in the dessert for days and days, mouth and inside of nasal, hell even my brain started to feel sahara dry lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

Tip: add Baking Soda (NaHCO3) to saline mix, it brings down the burning sensation, ie: for every 3 teaspoons of non-iodized salt add 1 teaspoon baking soda.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

Guys go to Dischem and get the Salex System... simple to use and doesn't burn your nasal passages etc... recommended by my ENT Surgeon. Comes with ready to mix sachets and a bottle delivery system. If you have any sinus issues at all then this is for you!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## devdev (28/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys go to Dischem and get the Salex System... simple to use and doesn't burn your nasal passages etc... recommended by my ENT Surgeon. Comes with ready to mix sachets and a bottle delivery system. If you have any sinus issues at all then this is for you!
> 
> View attachment 10575
> View attachment 10576


I find the garden hose pipe and a quarter teaspoon of HTH really flushed my sinuses out. No need to use anything but what you already have at home.

DISCLAIMER: If you are stupid enough to try this, please take pictures so we can submit it for 2014 Darwin awards

@Gizmo and @DoC I am very interested in the prescription that is going to be used. Is it an antihistamine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

devdev said:


> I find the garden hose pipe and a quarter teaspoon of HTH really flushed my sinuses out. No need to use anything but what you already have at home.
> 
> @Gizmo and @DoC I am very interested in the prescription that is going to be used. Is it an antihistamine?


 

Umm @devdev as much as i love your kind of humour, you need to attach some kind of disclaimer especially when commenting in a thread where there are loads of suggestions that seem arb, your hth suggestion might just blend in enough to hurt some one 

Just a thought

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bones (28/8/14)

Celestamine works like a bomb for crazy allergies. I have to use it from time to time. 

Looks like our retailers should start selling these snot blowing kits. Looks like its a good market to get into.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (28/8/14)

I would like to also comment on this thread.
A while back I quit vaping as I thought that I was constantly OD'ing on nic due to vaping. I sold all my gear and for a while didn't even use cigarettes. but alas.... the symptoms continued. some of the symptoms were: 
tightness in chest, short of breath, continuous vertigo, stuffed sinuses, full ear feeling. sometimes struggling to speak. I was fearing a stroke more often than not, which also caused anxiety attacks, which caused the above symptoms to be amplified. 
but after some elimination this is what i have found
the tightness in chest and shortness of breath was most probably caused by being unfit, after I started exercising (treadmill 30 mins a day) that dissipated. as for the other symptoms, it was caused by a dislocated c3 and c4 neck vertebra. after 7 sessions at a reputable chiro that was fixed and no more sinus/vertigo issues. Who would figure that a neck problem can cause sinus issues?!?! Two separate issues which I attributed to vaping was actually totally unrelated. 
Now I'm not a doctor, and will NOT tell you that your symptoms are not related to vaping, but consider doing a few checks to see if the problem could be related to something else.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## KimH (28/8/14)

MarkK said:


> THIS ^
> 
> I have been feeling exactly the same @bjorncoetsee also started to think its my rayon. I get a tightness in the chest throat and neck, like @KimH, Kim, are you using rayon as well?
> 
> @Gizmo you must be using the rayon?


 
Hi Mark  Been training all day and only saw your comment now - haven't used the dripper in weeks, so nope - not using Rayon at all.


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

Thanks! That helps us eliminate things


----------

